# Hancock County Club looking for members



## Shipwrecked (Apr 7, 2015)

Hancock County Club has approximately 1,000 Ac with campground (No power). Looking for 2 members for 2015-2016. Off Highway 22 -1 mile east of Baldwin County line. About 15 minutes from Milledgeville. Dues are $705 each. For more info call Bob (678) 983-6874.


----------



## thigpan (Aug 30, 2015)

You guys full? Reply to thigpan@windstream.net


----------



## Jimysjeep07 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am interestd if you have any openings, jimysjeep07@gmail.com


----------



## Shipwrecked (Sep 8, 2015)

*Hancock County club*

I sent your inquiries to Bob to follow up. His phone is in the post if you want to give him a call.


----------

